# Dental Plan



## pinkp2ie (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone know if Target Dental plans offer invisalign?
Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2017)

Website: www.deltadentalmn.org/tgt 

Phone: 800-493-0513 
Delta dental is our provider.


----------



## anathema (Feb 27, 2017)

I got it with the enhanced dental, I believe it offers ortho services up to $1,500 lifetime. I used the $1,500 on it and paid the difference.


----------



## NPC (Feb 27, 2017)

So, I've been paying for dental at Target...yet have no clue how to use it. Why don't they ever send you paper work or anything about it? I have dental...great...now how do I use it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2017)

Go to targetpayandbenefits.com for dental info.


----------



## soyaxo (Feb 27, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> So, I've been paying for dental at Target...yet have no clue how to use it. Why don't they ever send you paper work or anything about it? I have dental...great...now how do I use it?


I received paperwork as well as two ID cards for mine.


----------



## Unsilent (Feb 27, 2017)

Lisa needs braces.


----------



## NPC (Feb 28, 2017)

Unsilent said:


> Lisa needs braces.



I remember watching that episode as a kid. The scene where the dentist shows what happens if Lisa doesn't get braces...I thought that would actually happen if you didn't get braces.


----------



## Shadowski (Mar 1, 2017)

Unsilent said:


> Lisa needs braces.



If you are ever at a party or other event where you don't know anyone, call out "Dental Plan!" as loud as you can. Anyone who answers with "Lisa needs braces!"is now your friend


----------



## garbage (Mar 2, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> So, I've been paying for dental at Target...yet have no clue how to use it. Why don't they ever send you paper work or anything about it? I have dental...great...now how do I use it?


You should have received a Deltal Dental  ID card in the mail shortly after your benefits took effect.
You then can either find a local dentist who accepts Delta Dental or go to Delta's website to find one. When you go to the dentist, the receptionist will ask for the ID card and do most of the work for you. You end up just paying the deductible or co-insurance.

If you never received the card, follow @Hardlinesmaster instructions, by going to the benefits website and printing them out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 2, 2017)

You were given a chance to review your dental & benefits options during the open enrollment time.


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Mar 26, 2019)

Endero61 said:


> With a bad looking smile; especially the yellow teeth, you will definitely have low confidence and this is the biggest reason most of the people go with the cosmetic treatments. Even I have got the dental whitening and some fixes in my front teeth by the expert dentist Manhattan Beach. Now I am very satisfied the look.


god damn if that doesn't read like an advertisement lmao


----------



## NKG (Mar 26, 2019)

Most dental plans usually only cover the traditional braces. If I remember anything else you basically pay out of pocket.


----------



## Shani (Mar 26, 2019)

I went with the higher of the three plans (80% covered up to $1500... or was it $2000, I can't remember offhand) and it's worked out nicely for me. I need some dental work and I was putting it off because I couldn't afford it. One of the people at my dentist's office put together a list for me of what I need done and all the costs after insurance. $1200 procedure I'm having done sometime soon is only going to cost around $250.
The only thing on the list they gave me that wasn't covered is fluoride trays.


----------



## SoCalMama (Mar 26, 2019)

pinkp2ie said:


> Does anyone know if Target Dental plans offer invisalign?
> Thank you



Super old thread that was bumped here.
Invisalign is around $7000
Tradtional braces are around $5000
Smile Direct Club is $1750


----------



## SugarSugar (Mar 27, 2019)

SoCalMama said:


> Super old thread that was bumped here.
> Invisalign is around $7000
> Tradtional braces are around $5000
> Smile Direct Club is $1750



Your area must be expensive. Around southern Cali, the average is around 3k for traditional. Some decent one's can be low as $2000.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 27, 2019)

*SoCal*Mama


----------



## garbage (Mar 27, 2019)

EchoFoxtrot said:


> god damn if that doesn't read like an advertisement lmao


Thus why the account is now banned lol


----------



## NightHuntress (Mar 27, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Your area must be expensive. Around southern Cali, the average is around 3k for traditional. Some decent one's can be low as $2000.


My child just had traditional braces done and it was just a little over $6000 before insurance. I have the highest plan and they covered $2,000. I live in the Midwest.


----------



## NKG (Mar 27, 2019)

Endero61 said:


> With a bad looking smile; especially the yellow teeth, you will definitely have low confidence and this is the biggest reason most of the people go with the cosmetic treatments. Even I have got the dental whitening and some fixes in my front teeth by the expert dentist Manhattan Beach. Now I am very satisfied the look.



Yep because I want my teeth fixed my a dentist who's name is close to testosteron....


----------



## SoCalMama (Mar 27, 2019)

SugarSugar said:


> Your area must be expensive. Around southern Cali, the average is around 3k for traditional. Some decent one's can be low as $2000.



Average in So Cal is $5000 for traditional braces.  Are you in the Inland Empire?  
I'm on another parent board and $5,000 was the cost for more than 90% of the braces (survey of well over 1000 moms nationwide). So, I am pretty confident with that number.


----------



## Tjb98 (Dec 27, 2019)

So how do i enroll or register in a dental plan, I've worked at target for just over a year and still can't figure it out


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 28, 2019)

Tjb98 said:


> So how do i enroll or register in a dental plan, I've worked at target for just over a year and still can't figure it out



Open enrollment is usually sometime in February. As it gets close there should be signs up in your TSC letting you know the actual dates.


----------



## Staffwoman (Dec 28, 2019)

Target's dental plan is one of the best I've ever had. They were surprised at the dental office how good it was. I would highly recommend getting the dental.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 29, 2019)

Not sure about the orthodontics, too old for that!  Your HRTM will help with enrollment, ours did.  Neptune had great HRTM's.  It's a pretty decent plan.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 30, 2019)

You're never too old for orthodontics.  Many of the "older" generation - 60s and 70s - are now going for ortho work.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 30, 2019)




----------

